# halloween cockapoos and friends



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

photos on my girls in their Halloween costumes.
Gypsy went as the fun police as she is a grumpy sod at times lol









Echo went as a poney, she has her wee black snow boots on because they make her paws look like hooves

















Inca was meant to go as a silver back gorilla but i couldn't get any silver or white hair spry so she went as a blue bottle lol









and Delta went as a Wii puppy. anybody get the joke ? lol

















we then had the pleasure of meeting Teddy with Teressa and Roro

























































































muffin as a little devil

















she is a very bad influence on my Echo lol









Totts was feeling left out so we made her into a bat.









Amber was meant to be a Heeland Coo(Highland cow)

















we then went to the shops and when we got home Delta decided she would help unpack the shopping.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

GORGEOUS! i love all the pics


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

lol they're all sooo cute!! i LOVE it!!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Lots of good pictures Kendal! I love seeing cockapoos in costume.


----------

